
Apply HN: Fix Research Paywalls and Donate Directly to Research Projects/Groups - lettergram
Expected Outcome (TL;DR):<p>- More money goes towards research, less money goes to bureaucracy<p>- The public gets more access to research and is guided by the public interest<p>- Users get most of their donations back in tax write-off<p>The Problem:<p>Research in the U.S. has two glaring issues:<p>1. Accessing research is usually behind a paywall or obfuscated with complex language<p>2. Research isn&#x27;t guided by public interest - i.e. we don&#x27;t control where the money goes (with our donations or taxes).<p>[1] <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cancer.org&#x2F;research&#x2F;infographicgallery&#x2F;where-does-money-go-2015" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cancer.org&#x2F;research&#x2F;infographicgallery&#x2F;where-does...</a><p>[2] <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cancer.org&#x2F;research&#x2F;applyforaresearchgrant&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cancer.org&#x2F;research&#x2F;applyforaresearchgrant&#x2F;</a><p>The Solution:<p>A website that allows users to donate directly to a research groups or projects. In return, research groups share their research with funders in a legible&#x2F;non-obfuscated format.<p>Users can view individual projects they wish to fund or select a &quot;Tag&quot; or &quot;Category&quot; they wish to fund (i.e. breast cancer). This money will be provided via grants, similar to what the American Cancer Society does it.<p>To ensure the research groups are valid, we will inspect all paperwork, personal, and potentially facility.<p>Profitability:<p>With all business ideas, we need to make money. Rather than taking 26%+[1] of donations for administrative costs, we plan to have a different payment structure. Users will pay a guesstimated $100 yearly fee to cover administrative costs, plus a percentage (estimated 5%) to cover transaction fees.<p>The goal is to have users donate monthly, to the limit (or above) what you can write off on your taxes yearly. Meaning <i>it doesn&#x27;t cost users money</i>, they get a receipt at the end of the year to write off on their taxes.
======
mgberlin
And you will take some cut? How does this make money?

